# Euromap 63 timestamp informationen



## bmt (11 Juni 2019)

Wir arbeiten an einem Adapter welcher die Daten von Spritzgiessmaschinen durch den Euromap 63 Protokoll verarbeitet und haben dazu die folgenden Fragen:

- E63 Spezifikation definiert Parametertokens (z.B. SetTimMach) welche Timestamp Informationen beinhalten, jedoch es ist nicht definiert in welchem Zeit Standard (z.B. UTC) diese Informationen gegeben sind oder ob es durch einen NTP Server synchronisiert werden kann.

- Nehmen wir einen Beispiel: Wir fuehren den Job Report Befehl mit der Klausel "CYCLIC SHOT 1" aus. Diese beinhaltet die Parameter TIME und DATE. Laut der Spezifikation sollten die Zyklus-Daten jeden Maschinen-Zyklus aufgezeichnet werden, es ist aber nicht klar ob die TIME und DATE Parameter den Start oder das Ende von dem Zyklus repraesentieren, oder ob es  der Zeitpunk der Speicherung in die Datei (oder eine andere Stelle) ist. Ist da irgendeine Spezifikation/Definition welchen Zeitpunkt diese Parameter repraesentieren?

Danke fuer Ihre Zeit und Hilfe.


----------



## inray (13 September 2019)

Hallo,

unser Erfahrung nach ist das sehr Hersteller-abhängig. In der Euromap 63 Spezifikation ist so etwas ja leider nicht festgelegt. Um welchen Spritzgussmaschinen-Hersteller handelt es sich?

Grüße vom inray Team
www.opc-router.de


----------

